# Литература > Литература для бухгалтеров, и не только. >  Журналы для руководителя

## vitamina

*Здесь выкладывается литература для руководителей организаций и предприятий.
Вся литература на данной странице выложена в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных подписчиков журналов и книг.
Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы номера журналов и книг Вы используете на свой страх и риск.
Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих номеров третьими лицами.
В случае если Вас устраивает один из перечисленных номеров, Вы обязаны официально подписаться на литературу.*

Официальный сайт подписки на журналы: https://action-press.ru/pechatnye-i-...rukovoditelya/

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*журнал "Генеральный директор"* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало 

*журнал "Коммерческий директор"* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало 
============================

----------

galeena (15.12.2022)

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Генеральный директор" № 1 (январь) за 2022 год* ->  скачать  |  зеркало2

*Журнал "Генеральный директор" № 2 (февраль) за 2022 год* ->  скачать  |  зеркало2

----------

